# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #12752 aggel, Άνω Λιόσια

## senius

*#12752 aggel, Άνω Λιόσια*




*Εξοπλισμός* :

2x RB433ah
4x Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 80 cm
4x Feeder nvak 5 giga
5x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 9 dBi
Καλώδιο LMR-400
3x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 5mm
Ιστός τουμπο 2'', 3.0 m
Μεταλλικό κουτί : IP65 28x35x16

*Λειτουργικό* : Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter, σε κοινό AS.

*Υποστήριξη* : Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από 1x τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος, 1x Σταθεροποιητής τάσης 2000 VA με LCD, 1x Xpower Protect 1000series UPS 1500VA Line Interactive Tower Black

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://10.77.94.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Internet : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://nasos765.no-ip.org:8080/sensorlist.htm

*Σελίδα Wind* :
Internet : https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12752
Wireless : https://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=12752



*Backbones*


*sweet (#11244)*
SSID: awmn-11244-12752
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=11244
Δήμος Ηρακλείου -- 6,575km --
signal -60-61 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 04/06/2013

*sweet3 (#20776)*
SSID: awmn-12752-20776
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=20776
Δήμος Ηρακλείου -- 6,314km --
signal -61-62 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 03/07/2013

*ampatzis2 (#21860)*
SSID: awmn-12752-21860
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=21860
Δήμος Νέας Ιωνίας -- 7,975km --
signal -63-64 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 23/11/2017

*ESMA (#18523)*
SSID: awmn-12752-18523
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=18523
Δήμος Αγίας Παρασκευής -- 13,855km --
signal -65-66 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 11/02/2018



*Access Point*

*ssid* : awmn-12752_aggel-ap
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας : 2442


Πληροφορίες : Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί προσωρινά DHCP, και μόνιμα STATIC ip.
Οποιος client ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί, πρέπει να στήλει pm να του δωθεί STATIC ip.


*********************************

Καλώς μας ηρθες Γιώργο aggel.!!!

----------


## gas

Kαλες δρομολογησεις!!! Μπραβο στους εμπλεκομενους

----------

